# VapeCon 2019 - Cloud Chasing Competition - CLOSED



## Christos

*
VapeCon 2019 Cloud Chasing Competition !!
--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2019 on *Saturday, 31st August at 12h00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/)

Do your clouds make heads turn? If so, then the time has come for you to step up to the plate, and bask in the glory that is being the champion of the Cloud Chasing Competition at the biggest vaping event in South Africa!!!

There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon), so time to charge those batteries, and stretch those lungs!

*How Do I Enter?*

You post *"I'm interested"* in this thread to reserve your place!

There are 40 slots available with 20 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs in this thread

The remaining 20 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day.

Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Christos or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
*How Do I Win?*

There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round

Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Ruler Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use *any atty, mod and build *that you want.* (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)*

Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their *own juice of choice*. Yes! you can bring your Own Juice

Each contestant gets *1 attempt per round*.

Judges will decide based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again
*Entrants:
1. @antonherbst 
2. @Jengz 
3. @Cameron whittle 
4. @Vape Republic 
5. @mc_zamo 
6. @X-Calibre786 
7. @Cor 
8. @wackytebacky 
9. @Yuvan_singh 
10. @King Flum 
11. @RIYAADHESSA 
12. @Dave557 
13. @JiveshB
14. @Uzzi_G 
15. @Nirvana Haripersad *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

OPEN FOR ENTRIES!


----------



## antonherbst

I am interested


----------



## antonherbst

@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I'm interested


----------



## Cameron whittle

I'm Interested


----------



## Vape Republic

If its ok for a supporting vendor to enter, im interested!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mc_zamo

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

I want to, but I don't do well on stage.


----------



## Cor

Count me in lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Vape Republic said:


> If its ok for a supporting vendor to enter, im interested!


Will it be you competing @Vape Republic ?


----------



## Christos

X-Calibre786 said:


> I want to, but I don't do well on stage.



JUST DO IT! You may actually find you are a natural!


----------



## wackytebacky

I’m interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is marvellous @Christos !!
Thank you

Exciting times


----------



## Yuvan_singh

Not sure if I’m allowed to do the truck comp and cloud comp ...I’m new to this but if I am then..IM INTERESTED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Republic

Christos said:


> Will it be you competing @Vape Republic ?


Hi, yes it would be me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

OK... I'm in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Yuvan_singh said:


> Not sure if I’m allowed to do the truck comp and cloud comp ...I’m new to this but if I am then..IM INTERESTED


You sure are welcome to do both!


----------



## Yuvan_singh

Christos said:


> You sure are welcome to do both!


Thank you!


----------



## mc_zamo

@MR_F


----------



## King Flum

checking in all the way from the UK for this one!

Im Interested!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

King Flum said:


> checking in all the way from the UK for this one!
> 
> Im Interested!


Epic! VapeCon 2019 will host international competitors!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RIYAADHESSA

I'm interested ️️️


----------



## Dave557

I'm definitely interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

The cloud comp is Def an exciting part of the show... I.d enter but #stagefright lol.. Good luck to all entering


----------



## Christos

Mo_MZ said:


> The cloud comp is Def an exciting part of the show... I.d enter but #stagefright lol.. Good luck to all entering


@X-Calibre786 had stage fright and he entered....

Just do it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uzzi_G

I am interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nirvana Haripersad

I'm interested


----------



## Christos

Closing the entries down for the comp to finalize preparations!
See you guys at VapeCon!

P.S.
If you havent entered and would still like to, head on over to the ECIGSSA stand to register on the day of the comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

